# ANGLERBOARD-Gerätekiste: der Deracoup von Illex



## Bobster (3. Dezember 2018)

Ja, ganz nett....aber zu teuer.
Die gibt's u.a. von SpinMad und natürlich "Profi Blinker" wesentlich günstiger.
Außerdem finde ich pers. -Bitte nicht pers. nehmen  - das das Thema ins
Fach "Raubfisch angeln " abgelegt werden sollte.
Das ist aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung - Ihr könnt das natürlich hin packen wo Ihr wollt 

Im Moment hole ich mir keine Barsche aus  20 Meter Tiefe mit diesem Teil,
die müsste ich ja mitnehmen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Dezember 2018)

Ganz billig sind die nicht. Das stimmt. Die von SpinMad und Profiblinker hatte ih noch nicht. Nur die ASP.
Aber die sind m.M.n. nicht so gut. Da verfängt sich gerne mal der Drilling beim Wurf in der Schnur. Von 10 Würfen mind. einmal. Das nervt mich schon wieder...
Vielleicht verschieb ich das Thema noch. Bis jetzt hatte ich die AB-Gerätekiste immer in Angeln Allgemein...


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Da verfängt sich gerne mal der Drilling beim Wurf in der Schnur. Von 10 Würfen mind. einmal. Das nervt mich schon wieder.....


Das stimmt schon,  aber das ist mein Topköder für meine Rheinrapfen. Vor allem der Redhead
Übrigens auch meinen größten Rapfen

Dieser kleine Gummi mit diesem Jigkopf hat mir dieses Jahr die meisten Barsche gebracht und den ein oder anderen Zander













Ansonsten geht fast immer was auf den Reins GTail am CRig

Darauf meinen größten Barsch


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Dezember 2018)

Ja, die ASP sind schon gut. Aber der Illex ist echt nochmal ne Schippe drauf. 
Ich hab auch nicht gedacht, das man die Jig Spinner noch verbessern kann, aber das Ding ist hat mich einfach überzeugt.
Genau der Köder war auch der Auslöser für mich, deutlich mehr mit Metallködern jeglicher Art auf Barsch zu fischen und zu experimentieren. Und das hat sich für mich so richtig gelohnt...
Aber der kleine Gummi mit dem Spinnerblatt, den Du da zeigst, sieht top aus. Was ist das denn für ein Jigkopf?


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2018)

Der Illex steht auch für kommende Saison auf der Liste.

Jigkopf, als auch Gummifisch kommen von Ali. 
Den Jigkopf gibt es in 2 und 4g. Auf dem Bild ist es die 4g Version. Wurde echt überrascht von der Qualität und Stabilität. Alle Jigköpfe sind scharf.
Der Gufi ist 45mm, etwas fester, hält so auch Grundelbissen stand, und dennoch wackelt das Schwänzchen.
Wenn gewünscht und erlaubt, stelle ich gerne die Links dazu ein.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn gewünscht und erlaubt, stelle ich gerne die Links dazu ein


Brauchste nicht. Alles ok so.


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2018)

Tolles Thema übrigens wieder. 
Wundert mich, dass so wenig Barschangler sich zu Wort melden. 
Was an den Jigspinnern echt gut ist, sie lassen sich so facettenreich führen. Fische ich viel lieber als normale Spinner.
Man kann damit super die Fische suchen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was an den Jigspinnern echt gut ist, sie lassen sich so facettenreich führen. Fische ich viel lieber als normale Spinner.
> Man kann damit super die Fische suchen.


Genau das liebe ich an den Teilen auch! Ich habe mir jetzt noch andere Modell z.B. von Nories besorgt und werde damit in der kommenden Saison fischen. 
Die ganze Metall-Köderschiene nimmt immer mehr Raum in meiner Angelei ein. Nicht nur auf Barsch...


----------



## trawar (4. Dezember 2018)

Mittlerweile habe ich eine kleine Box voll von den Spinmads, die ich Hauptsächlich im Sommer nutze.
Die Dinger sind eine Barsch und Hecht Garantie, habe dieses Jahr bis zu 48er Barsche und 66er Hechte damit landen können.
Aber vorsicht manchmal sind die so geil auf die Dinger das die komplett weg inhaliert werden, dann führt kein weg an einer Verwertung vorbei.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich eine kleine Box voll von den Spinmads


Jetzt musste ich doch mal nach den Teilen suchen... Kannte ich echt noch nicht. Sehen aber auch gut aus.


----------



## bombe20 (4. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Tolles Thema übrigens wieder.
> Wundert mich, dass so wenig Barschangler sich zu Wort melden.


seit dem ich hier an der saale angel war dieses jahr das erste mal, dass ich nennenswerte barsche gefangen habe und somit auch gezielt befischen konnte. die jahre zuvor waren sie höchstens handlang, wenn überhaupt. absoluter topköder war dabei der 4er mepps in gold, sehr langsam geführt. aber gerne hole ich mir hier anregungen für die nächste saison.


----------



## trawar (4. Dezember 2018)

Soweit habe ich durch Hänger mein Bestand schon reduziert 
Ich glaube ich muss wieder mal nach Polen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

Ui genial. Top. Sehen echt toll aus. 
Warst Du mit den Zikaden auch schon erfolgreich?


----------



## trawar (4. Dezember 2018)

Ja aber leider nur auf Barsche bis 30cm, die hatte ich eigentlich gekauft um Grundnah auf Zander zu gehen aber bis jetzt ohne Erfolg.
Aber ab und an hast du bei denen auch das Problem das die haken sich hinten einhaken, zwar nicht oft aber passiert.


----------



## trawar (4. Dezember 2018)

Das ist mein Favorit, der hat mir dieses jahr meine PB Barsche von 46 und 48 beschert.


----------



## Spaßfischer (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich liebe die angelei mit den jigging Spinnern... Gerade bei mir am Hausgewässer, ein Baggersee wo man teilweise sehr weit raus muss eine unschlagbare Waffe. Aber auch einer meiner Lieblingsköder am Edersee. Ich glaube den Illex muss ich mir nächste Saison mal gönnen, sieht super aus.
@ Christian : schönes Thema


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

Sehr cool Leute! Schöne Sammlungen habt ihr!
Ich mach nachher auch nochmal ein Bild von meiner kleinen Sammlung.
Ich werd wohl nicht drumrum kommen und mir da noch das ein odere andere Modell zuzulegen! 
Aber auch die Zikaden und Blades interessieren mich...


----------



## Pinocio (4. Dezember 2018)

Fische die Teile auch echt gern. Die Wurfweiten sind einfach ein schlagendes Argument im Vergleich zum Standardspinner. Aber wie so oft beim Angeln sind es auch keine Wunderwaffen. Gab auch einige Tage wo dann lieber der Gummifisch genommen wurde.
Dafür sind die Beifänge der Hammer: Rapfen, Hecht, Zander, und auch ein Waller von 93cm ist da drauf gegangen. Fische aber nicht den Illex, sondern einen andern, weiß die Marke nicht aus dem Kopf habe ich mal in Schweden mitgenommen.

Habe mir aber auch selbst etwas gebastelt, einfach einen Drahtarm mit Spinnerblatt(ähnlich wie Spinnerbait) den ich an jeden Jig klemmen kann, da gehen sehr gern Hecht und Barsche drauf.


----------



## trawar (4. Dezember 2018)

Das schöne bei den Zikaden ist das man die Geschwindigkeit und den palaver unterwasser durch die einhänge ösen varieren kann.
Auf Rapfen sind die Teile auch richtig cool.


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2018)

Ach da freut man sich wieder so richtig auf das kommende Jahr.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

So, hier mal meine kleine Sammlung


----------



## trawar (4. Dezember 2018)

Ja sieht doch auch nicht schlecht aus aber da fehlen die Spinmads, ich glaube du musst nach rüsten


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Ja sieht doch auch nicht schlecht aus aber da fehlen die Spinmads, ich glaube du musst nach rüsten


Wo bestellt man die denn am besten???


----------



## Spaßfischer (4. Dezember 2018)

Guck mal bei hecht und Barsch.de die haben sehr viele Varianten...


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2018)

Moin, dieses Köderkonzept ist schon sehr genial, vor allem produzieren die im Gegensatz zum klassischen Spinner keinen Drall.
Wie schaut es bei dem Illex mit der Haltbarkeit aus? Bei den Profiblinkern und den ASP brechen gerne mal die Wirbel und das Spinerblatt ist futsch (bei den PB eher als beim ASP meine ich) auch die kleinen Sprengringe haben bei mir schon für Verlust des Spinnerblatts gesorgt, aber dann lässt sich der Köder wenigstens mit relativ wenig Aufwand reparieren. Die Lösung von den Spinmads wo sich der Wirbel in Zugrichtung des Blattes ausrichten kann erscheint mir am sinvollsten.
Wegen der Inhalationsproblematik habe ich damals alle ASP auf widerhakenlose Karpfenhaken umgebaut.


Grüße JK


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

Die Teile von Illex sind gut. Hatte da noch keine Probleme...


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wo bestellt man die denn am besten???



Spinmads bestellt man am besten in Polen, da kommen die auch her. Falls Du mal Cicaden probieren möchtest, versuch mal unbedingt die Cicaden von ReefRunner. Nicht ganz billig aber für mich die Besten überhaupt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

Danke für den Tipp! Habe tatsächlich vorhin schon einen Schwung in Polen bestellt...


----------



## trawar (4. Dezember 2018)

Hast du mal die seite würde gerna mal online vs laden vergleichen. 

Danke


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Hast du mal die seite würde gerna mal online vs laden vergleichen.
> Danke


Hast eine PN...

Mal ganz generell gefragt: Wie fischt ihr die Teile eigentlich? Jiggt ihr die über den Grund? Oder kurbelt Ihr durch? Vermutlich beides - je nach Laune... (mach ich jedenfalls so) Oder gibt's noch einen Trick bei der Köderführung?


----------



## Marco74 (4. Dezember 2018)

Auf den ASP, den ich auf Einzelhaken umrüste, habe ich meinen bisher größten Rapfen gefangen.
Dieses Jahr lief im Brackwasser diese Mischung zwischen Zikade und Jigspinner richtig gut...


----------



## Marco74 (4. Dezember 2018)

gab es richtig günstig direkt bei Ali...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

Joa, ist auch ein interessantes Teil...


----------



## Marco74 (4. Dezember 2018)

leider nur in einer Größe und 14g erhältlich.
Verträgt high speed und lässt sich regelrecht pilken


----------



## trawar (4. Dezember 2018)

Das schöne an diesen Jigspinnern ist doch das man die total verrückt durchs Wasser ballern kann. 
Da sind der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt. Sehr sehr viele Bisse hatte ich z. B. In der Beschleunigungsphase nach dem ich das teil aus dem hängenden Kraut raus gezupft habe. 
Quasi hänger und dann in die Lose schnur geschlagen und dann BÄM!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

Ok. Ich habe sehr gute Erfolge beim einfachen Durchkurbeln. Ich liebe ja Köder, die sich simpel führen lassen. Das kommt meiner Absicht entgegen, beim Angeln zu entspannen. Und mit dem Köder muss ich mir oft nicht so ne Mühe geben, um zu fangen. Genau richtig


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Dezember 2018)

Hmm, wäre vielleicht mal eine Option die Teile mal zu testen, denn dieses Jahr war an die Barsche nur ganz schlecht ran zu kommen. 
Hechte gab es dafür an der Barschflitsche,hat zwar Spaß gemacht ,war aber nicht das Ziel .
Aber noch ist das Jahr nicht zu Ende und abgerechnet wird zum Schluss


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke, die Teile sind besonders im Sommer oder während aktiver Fressphasen der Bringer. Im Winter hab ich die tatsächlich noch nie gefischt...


----------



## Spaßfischer (4. Dezember 2018)

I'm Herbst gefaulenzt funktioniert es auch, Winter hab ich auch noch nicht probiert.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Dezember 2018)

Wird wohl richtig sein Christian. 
Ich guck mal, was ich hab, hab ich.
Das war bis dato das beschxxxx Jahr was Barsche angeht.


----------



## zotel (4. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn gewünscht und erlaubt, stelle ich gerne die Links dazu ein


Hallo.Mich würden die Links schon interessieren,auch welch für Spinmads direkt aus Polen.
Danke  Petri Frank


----------



## Naish82 (4. Dezember 2018)

Die ASP haben eine ziemlich miese Qualität. 
Mir ist schon 3x einfach der Wirbel gebrochen und das Spinnerblatt war weg. 
Mein Favorit sind auch die SpinMad aus Polen...


----------



## el.Lucio (4. Dezember 2018)

Die spinmads hab ich diesen Sommer das erste mal benutzt. Bin echt begeistert davon, hab damit sehr viele Barsche gefangen. Meistens leier ich die einfach durch mit einigen spinstops. Bisse kommen meistens in den pausen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Dezember 2018)

[Edit Mod: Bitte keine Links zu Verkaufsplattforemen]https://www.kl-angelsport.de/illex-...MI6bK-zfaG3wIVWOR3Ch1UsgOlEAQYAyABEgKzQfD_BwE

Da können die Teile fangen wie sie wollen,15 Euro für so einen kleinen Köder,dass ist mir
dann langsam doch, preislich ein bisschen dolle.Habe mit ähnlichen, günstigen Ködern auch
schon gut gefangen.Bei uns am See, reicht sowieso auf Barsch, kein Köder an den guten alten
4 er Mepps (silber 9,5 gr.) ran.


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2018)

zotel schrieb:


> Hallo.Mich würden die Links schon interessieren,auch welch für Spinmads direkt aus Polen.
> Danke  Petri Frank


Hast PN


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Dezember 2018)

zotel schrieb:


> Hallo.Mich würden die Links schon interessieren,auch welch für Spinmads direkt aus Polen.
> Danke  Petri Frank


Mich auch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Dezember 2018)

Bin auch SpinMad-Benutzer und nach wie vor sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern. Prima Qualität für's Geld, zugleich nicht übertrieben teuer.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

Oh ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die sich schlagen. Mich hat der Illex Deracoup ausm Artikel schon wirklich überzeugt. Und bei so vielen guten Meinungen zu den Spinmads bin ich jetzt wirklich auf einen Vergleich gespannt! Aber die Messlatte liegt recht hoch, glaub ich...


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Dezember 2018)

...


----------



## trawar (4. Dezember 2018)

Also ganz Ehrlich Illex hat doch einen an der klatsche, es gibt keine Rechtfertigung für den Preis.
Die haben das Rad nicht neu erfunden, ich habe einmal für einen Illex Wobbler 18€ oder sowas ausgegeben, den ich beim 3. mal Fischen irgendwo versenkt habe. Wäre es so das nur illex fängt und andere nicht würde ich sagen ok aber so nie wieder.
Für mich gibt es keinen ich wiederhole nicht einen einzigen Grund warum ich illex die Kohle in rachen schmeissen sollte wo andere Hersteller Köder zu bezahlbaren Preisen auf den Markt bringen können die auch noch fangen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Dezember 2018)

Jau, sind schon teuer. 
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich bisschen viel von der Marke halte. Zumindest, was die Köder angeht (Ruten und anderes hatte ich nie). 
Ich will da jetzt keine Lobhudelei loswerden, aber ich habe schon einige geniale Fische mit Wobblern u.a. Ködern von Illex gefangen. 
Aber auch hier gibt es Modelle und Preise, die ich nicht zahlen würde. Bei 15-16 Eu für nen kleinen Wobbler oder Köder ist bei mir Schluss!
Das muss eben jeder für sich entscheiden, ob's das Wert ist. 
Beim Forellenangeln am Bach hab ich ganz klar drei Favoriten - alle von dem Hersteller! Und das will was heißen, denn das ist meine Paradedisziplin, die ich seit 20 Jahren ausübe. 
Aber egal - Ihr wisst schon, was ich meine: Vertrauen ist alles!


----------



## zotel (5. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hast PN



Dankeschön 
Petri  Frank


----------



## Marco74 (5. Dezember 2018)

Illex ist überteuert. Zumal sie bei den guten Wobblern nur ihr Logo draufkleben. Sind nun mal jackall Wobbler made in Japan.
Meine 3 Euro Spinnzikade hat mich überzeugt ;-)


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2018)

Marco74 schrieb:


> Sind nun mal jackall Wobbler made in Japan.


Stimmt zum Teil. Aber nicht alle Köder von Illex sind Jackall. Und die Jackalls selbst sind ja auch nicht günstiger...


----------



## Marco74 (5. Dezember 2018)

Hast schon recht, wobei grade die bekannten von Jackall sind. Mir gefällt nur nicht der Hype, dass Illex so innovativ ist...stimmt nur zum (kleinen) Teil.
Genug klug geschissen ;-)


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2018)

Ja, der Hype ist da. Aber der kommt ja auch nicht von ungefähr... 
Und ganz ehrlich: Mir ist das ziemlich egal ob Hype oder Underdog - hauptsache ich vertraue den Ködern! Der Fisch sieht weder Deine Rolle, noch Deine Rute oder Deine Schnur (hoffentlich ). Aber die Köder sind, neben der Location, das Wichtigste! Wenn die Schrott sind, ist's schon doof.
Aber ich muss auch relativieren: Gute Köder müssen nicht sackteuer sein! Das hat ja diese echt gute und interessante Diskussion hier bewiesen!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Dezember 2018)

Kurzes Update:
Heute sind meine Spinmads gekommen. Bin sehr gespannt. Sehen gut aus. 
Danke nochmal für den Tipp dafür. Die bringen mir sicher auch paar nette Fische.


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich drehe alten Gummifischen ein Spinnerblatt in den Allerwertesten. Fängt auch sehr gut und kostet einen Bruchteil.


----------



## Bobster (11. Dezember 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich drehe alten Gummifischen ein Spinnerblatt in den Allerwertesten. Fängt auch sehr gut und kostet einen Bruchteil.



Stimmt,
dazu muss man aber auch schon eine gewisse Zeit angeln um das zu erkennen


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2018)

Wie sind hier so die Erfahrungen mit den nach innen gerichteten Zwillingshaken?


----------



## Spaßfischer (11. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe auf drilling umgestellt...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Dezember 2018)

Bin da auch etwas skeptisch. Umgerüstet ist ja schnell. Erstmal bekommen die Zwillinge aber eine Chance.
Aber mich würde das auch interessieren, wie bei Euch die Erfahrungen damit sind!


----------



## trawar (11. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem mir die Fehlbisse zu viele wurden drehe ich die Haken immer um, habe dadurch aber auch schon so einige durch Hänger verloren.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Dezember 2018)

Ah ok. Stimmt, die Zwillingshaken kann man einfach drehen...


----------



## trawar (11. Dezember 2018)

Das hängt eigentlich immer von der Agressivität der Fische ab, jetzt im Winter würde ich die bestimmt gedreht lassen.
Im Sommer wenn die die Teile einfach so weg inhalieren kann man die nach hinten ausgerichtet lassen.
Muss man mal ausprobieren wie die dinger im Winter laufen, das ist mein erster Winter mit den Teilen.


----------



## muehli (11. Dezember 2018)

Wo kann man die Deracoup kaufen ?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Muss man mal ausprobieren wie die dinger im Winter laufen, das ist mein erster Winter mit den Teilen.



Da musst Du mich unbedingt auf dem Laufenden halten! Ich seh die echt eher als Sommerköder und wäre schon überrascht, wenn da im Winter was geht...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Dezember 2018)

muehli schrieb:


> Wo kann man die Deracoup kaufen ?



Bei sehr vielen Online-Händlern... Google doch einfach mal!


----------



## trawar (12. Dezember 2018)

Wenn es klappt fahre ich am Samstag mal an einem Hafenbecken der Stellenweise auf 8m runter geht.
Werde das da mal an den Kanten probieren, halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Wenn es klappt fahre ich am Samstag mal an einem Hafenbecken der Stellenweise auf 8m runter geht.
> Werde das da mal an den Kanten probieren, halte euch auf dem laufenden.


Top! Bin gespannt...


----------



## Georg Baumann (12. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Da musst Du mich unbedingt auf dem Laufenden halten! Ich seh die echt eher als Sommerköder und wäre schon überrascht, wenn da im Winter was geht...



Dachte ich auch sehr lange, bis mir dann im Winter mal jemand im Boot richtig was mit Spinnerblatt vorgeangelt hat. Die Barsche fanden's geil. Allerdings fehlt mir da uach noch das Grundvertrauen. Macht man vielleicht auch zu selten, da die Rotationsköder ja eher als Sommerköder gelten.


----------



## muehli (12. Dezember 2018)

Der Tip mit Google hilft leider nicht viel.
Bei den Treffern ist er ausverkauft ....

Noch eine Idee oder Tip ?

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe


----------



## Spaßfischer (12. Dezember 2018)

[Edit Mod: Bitte keine Links zu Verkaufsplattformen]

Erster Treffer bei meiner Suche ... Ist verfügbar


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. Dezember 2018)

muehli schrieb:


> Bei den Treffern ist er ausverkauft ....


Wer ist er? Welches Modell genau? Welche Farbe? Welches Gewicht?
An sich sind nur einzelne Modelle hier und da mal ausverkauft und ansonsten recht häufig zu bekommen...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. Dezember 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch sehr lange, bis mir dann im Winter mal jemand im Boot richtig was mit Spinnerblatt vorgeangelt hat. Die Barsche fanden's geil. Allerdings fehlt mir da uach noch das Grundvertrauen. Macht man vielleicht auch zu selten, da die Rotationsköder ja eher als Sommerköder gelten.


Ich bleib da skeptisch! Ungefähr wie der Emoji 
Wir könnten ja nen kleinen Wettbewerb starten:
Wer den dicksten Winterbarsch auf Tailspinner fängt, bekommt vom Anglerboard ein kleines Set selbiger Köder (Marke erstmal egal!!!)
Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## hanzz (12. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich bleib da skeptisch! Ungefähr wie der Emoji
> Wir könnten ja nen kleinen Wettbewerb starten:
> Wer den dicksten Winterbarsch auf Tailspinner fängt, bekommt vom Anglerboard ein kleines Set selbiger Köder (Marke erstmal egal!!!)
> Was haltet Ihr davon?


Challenge accepted


----------



## trawar (12. Dezember 2018)

Challenge accepted


----------



## jkc (13. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich bleib da skeptisch! Ungefähr wie der Emoji
> Wir könnten ja nen kleinen Wettbewerb starten:
> Wer den dicksten Winterbarsch auf Tailspinner fängt, bekommt vom Anglerboard ein kleines Set selbiger Köder (Marke erstmal egal!!!)
> Was haltet Ihr davon?




...wäre ich nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Dezember 2018)

Das werden wir mal ausprobieren , der erste Teil der Challange gefällt mir, fängt mit Shopping an.


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> ...wäre ich nicht abgeneigt.


Oh oh.
Wenn ich mich an deine Barsche aus den vergangenen Winter erinnere...


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Dezember 2018)

Ick mach ooch mit. Gummi mit Popodüse zählt auch, oder?


----------



## Spaßfischer (13. Dezember 2018)

Hauptsache es blinkt am Hintern


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Dezember 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Gummi mit Popodüse zählt auch, oder?



Auf keinen Fall!!! Nur Tailspinner/Jigspinner. Wo kommen wir denn sonst hin! 
Oder was meint der Rest? Zählen auch Gummis mit Popodüse?


----------



## Spaßfischer (13. Dezember 2018)

Dann musst du dem Georg wohl welche von deinen neu erworbenen Spinmads geben ...
Für mich wäre ein gummi der ein Spinnerblatt statt eines Tellerschwanzes hat ein Äquivalent zu den blech ködern...


----------



## trawar (13. Dezember 2018)

Ne ne nix da von wegen modifizierte Gummies und so, hier geht es nur um Originale Jigspinner diverser Hersteller ohne jegliche modifikationen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Ne ne nix da von wegen modifizierte Gummies und so, hier geht es nur um Originale Jigspinner diverser Hersteller ohne jegliche modifikationen.


Jawoll. Genau so!!! Eine Zustimmung reicht mir schon 
Die Regel steht: Nur Jigspinner!!!


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht solltest Du die Regeln noch genauer definieren. 
Bis wann ist Winter z. B.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Dezember 2018)

Das nennt man Mobbing!  Es geht doch darum herauszufinden, ob die Räuber auch im Winter gut auf Rotationsreize reagieren. Was als Gewicht dient, ist doch wohl wurscht. Aber gut - ich bin nicht beleidigt. Kann mich sehr gut anders beschäftigen, macht Ihr Euer Ding ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du die Regeln noch genauer definieren.
> Bis wann ist Winter z. B.


Winter ist dieses Jahr vom 13.12. bis 26.12.  
Also: Ran da!
Ne quatsch. Legt erstmal los. Wir kümmern uns dann um die Köder und wenn die Sache hier ins rollen kommt, werden wir konkret. Jetzt fangt erstmal einen mit diesen Sommerködern 
Georg will unbedingt mit Gummi und Popodüse fischen, weil er keine Jigspinner hat! Da kommt er gleich wieder mit so Argumenten wie: "Wir wollen doch herausfinden ob Rotationsköder..." Lasst Euch da bloß nicht drauf ein!


----------



## Spaßfischer (13. Dezember 2018)

Bin in der 4.KW 2019 einen Tag auf dem Edersee  habe jetzt mit meinem Kumpel verabredet  einer fischt den ganzen Tag mit jig spinner, der andere mit Cheburashka und mini twistern und Gummis  dann haben wir den direkten Vergleich... Werde aufjedenfall dokumentieren


----------



## trawar (13. Dezember 2018)

Es zählen aber nicht nur Barsche oder?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Es zählen aber nicht nur Barsche oder?


Gute Frage... 
Ich würde sagen, es zählen nur Barsche. Alles andere verkompliziert die Sache. Aber andere Räuber dürfen sehr gerne hier gepostet werden.


----------



## trawar (13. Dezember 2018)

Alles klar nur Barsche und nur Jigspinner diverser Hersteller.
Dann schauen wir mal wie lange der Winter sich dieses Jahr zieht, ich wette bis anfang mitte März.


----------



## Bobster (13. Dezember 2018)

Hier habt Ihr noch "weitere" .....fangen auch nix 





*Achtung:* Falsch "geriggt" - da ich was ausprobieren wollte !
Nicht nachmachen 
Hatte ich mir letztes Jahr geholt, nie etwas drauf gefangen, heute noch mal probiert
und eine 45iger Seeforelle !
Da Schonzeit ist und das Mindestmaß nicht erreicht wurde .....und es nicht mein Zielfisch war,
durfte die natürlich wieder schwimmen.

Aber für Eure "AB-Barsch-Challange" dürften die Dinger ausreichen 

Ach so...das sind DAIWA Prorex irgendwas mit BladeBaits....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Dezember 2018)

Sehen fängig aus!
Wenn man es ganz eng sieht, sind das ja Spinblades und keine Spinjigs oder Tailspinner.
Für mich wäre das aber ok, wenn wir diese Köder gelten lassen, da wirklich sehr artverwandt... Was meinen die Anderen Teilnehmer?


----------



## trawar (13. Dezember 2018)

Gerade so....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Dezember 2018)

Bobster schrieb:


> *Achtung:* Falsch "geriggt" - da ich was ausprobieren wollte !



Was ist da eigentlich falsch geriggt? Achso: die Hakenschützer. Nee, stimmt. Die müssen runter 
Nein ernsthaft - der fette Wirbel? Funktioniert das nicht? Oder verkantet sich der Sprengring?


----------



## Bobster (14. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Was ist da eigentlich falsch geriggt? Achso: die Hakenschützer. Nee, stimmt. Die müssen runter
> Nein ernsthaft - der fette Wirbel? Funktioniert das nicht? Oder verkantet sich der Sprengring?



Entweder man fischt mit dem Spinnerblättchen - hinten
oder mit dem Haken -
beides wird - zu recht vom Hersteller- nicht empfohlen
da es sich verha(c)kt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Dezember 2018)

Dazu heute erst mal ein paar Köder gekauft, kann los gehen


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2018)

Die drei ähnlichen, sind das Profiblinker?
Ich hab mir auf AliExpress ein Set raus gesucht, das will ich mir bestellen, brauche eh noch par Tage um die Barsche zu finden und schien mir PL-mäßig das beste zu sein, wenn die Qualität stimmt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Dezember 2018)

Nein die sind von Fishermans Partner, Suxxes und der vierte ein Balzer.

Gewichte um die 20g


----------



## Spaßfischer (14. Dezember 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Die drei ähnlichen, sind das Profiblinker?
> Ich hab mir auf AliExpress ein Set raus gesucht, das will ich mir bestellen, brauche eh noch par Tage um die Barsche zu finden und schien mir PL-mäßig das beste zu sein, wenn die Qualität stimmt.
> 
> Grüße JK



Hej,
Von Ali kann ich folgende ohne Einschränkung empfehlen  habe darauf schon richtig dicke Kirschen gefangen.
[Edit Mod: Bitte nicht zu Verkaufsplattformen verlinken. Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen... Danke!]

Grüße Spaßfischer


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Dezember 2018)

Bobster schrieb:


> Entweder man fischt mit dem Spinnerblättchen - hinten
> oder mit dem Haken -
> beides wird - zu recht vom Hersteller- nicht empfohlen
> da es sich verha(c)kt



Stimmt. Da ist immer nur eins von beiden...




Testudo schrieb:


> Dazu heute erst mal ein paar Köder gekauft, kann los gehen



Super! Ich bin gespannt, was ihr so rauskurbelt.


----------



## trawar (17. Dezember 2018)

Moin zusammen,

war am Samstag in Holland und habe mal einwenig die Spinmads durch gezogen aber leider ohne erfolg, an dem Tag ging aber auch sonst nichts bis auf einen kleinen Barsch der beim Kollegen sehr vorsichtig auf das Texas geknallt ist.
Die Beissindex Prognosen für den 22.12.18 in Holland sehen sehr viel versprechend aus, mal sehen ob da was geht.
Die letzten paar male konnte man mit leichtem Wille einen bezug zwischen Prognose und Beissverhalten herstellen.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

Moin
Na wer zeigt den ersten Barsch? 
Noch keiner los gewesen?


----------



## trawar (21. Dezember 2018)

Immoment stehen die bei mir auf Extrem langsam geführte Texas Krebse.
Auf Spinmad geht leider nichts.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Dezember 2018)

Wir wollten schon mehrfach los, aber es hat viel geregnet, und das brauch ich nicht zu dieser Jahreszeit.

Meine bessere Hälfte hat gestern noch vorgeschlagen, am 24. Zu gehen, mal sehen, ob es nicht noch vorher mal klappt.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

Werd wohl auch mal am Sonntag früh los. 
Da geht's dann zum Rhein


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Werd wohl auch mal am Sonntag früh los.
> Da geht's dann zum Rhein



Dann viel Petri am Rhein, sieht gut aus z.Z. und sollte was gehen...
Ich werde auch noch dieses Jahr 2-3 mal los gehen bevor es wieder schlechter wird...
Die ersten Tage bei höheren Pegelstand war flaute aber jetzt gehts wieder einigermassen ganz gut,
nur Nachts wollen die nicht mehr so gut aber gehen auch noch vereinzelt...


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

Danke
Ich werd mal ne Stelle mit breiten Buhnenfeldern befischen. Innenkurve
Und Strecke machen
Bin ja auf der Suche nach Barschen.
Hafenschein Duisburg für dieses Jahr hab ich nicht, sonst würde ich dorthin.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

trawar schrieb:


> Immoment stehen die bei mir auf Extrem langsam geführte Texas Krebse.
> Auf Spinmad geht leider nichts.


Wo bist du unterwegs?
See, Fluss, Kanal?


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich werd mal ne Stelle mit breiten Buhnenfeldern befischen. Innenkurve


Ach so.
Wenn jemand mein Vorhaben für ungeeignet hält, bitte ich um Tipps


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Wenn jemand mein Vorhaben für ungeeignet hält, bitte ich um Tipps



Einen ganz heißen Tipp hätt ich: 
Bloß keine Sommerköder (Tailspinner) fischen! Die Barsche stehen auf langsam geführte Gummis im Winter


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Einen ganz heißen Tipp hätt ich:
> Bloß keine Sommerköder (Tailspinner) fischen! Die Barsche stehen auf langsam geführte Gummis im Winter


Ne ne ne. 
Wie gesagt 
Challenge accepted


----------



## Spaßfischer (21. Dezember 2018)

Werde auch morgen oder übermorgen mal los mal schauen was der Baggersee so her gibt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Wenn jemand mein Vorhaben für ungeeignet hält, bitte ich um Tipps



Hatte dieses Jahr nur 4-5 Barsche als Beifang am Rhein, wahrscheinlich lag es am Köder und weil ich nicht gezielt drauf geangelt habe...
Dein Vorhaben ist schon gut, sollten die kein Bock haben dann ein Abstecher auf den Rückweg für ne Stunde zum Kanal als letzte Chance...
Oder mal mit Zocker vertikal an der Wand versuchen, war früher immer ne Bank im Winter...Macht heute kaum jemand und vielleicht geht
so etwas...Bei Kontakt bleiben die schon hängen, sollten die neugierig sein...
Das muß ich auch mal wieder machen...
Ich will den ersten Challengebarsch sehen ...


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2018)

Der einzige Spin Jig mit dem ich Erfahrungen gemacht habe, ist der Little George von Mann´s.
Leider ohne jeden Erfolg.
Einzig positiv in Erinnerung geblieben ist, das Teil fliegt gefühlte 100m weit!
Ist aber mehr als 20 Jahre her, als ich die Dinger dann aus meiner Angelkiste verbannt habe.
Damals wollte ich wohl innovativ sein, nur um zu merken das die Schwarzbarsche wohl doch etwas anders gestrickt sind als unser heimischer Flußbarsch!
Ich bin daher recht gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen, ob es z.B. an anderen Gewässer besser läuft mit solchen Ködern?

Jürgen


----------



## trawar (21. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wo bist du unterwegs?
> See, Fluss, Kanal?


KLeine hafenbecken mit Anschluß an die Maas.


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2018)

Ah ok. 
Maas ist mir momentan zu weit. 
Bin öfter bei Cuijk unterwegs


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Moin
> Na wer zeigt den ersten Barsch?
> Noch keiner los gewesen?



Los war ich, Barsch hatte ich auch schon, aber noch viel zu wenig reproduzierbar als, dass ich es ernsthaft mit nem Jigg-Spinner versucht hätte, aber immerhin habe ich gestern einen paar Male geworfen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Dezember 2018)

So wir waren heute Nachmittag mal 2 Stunden mit den Spintails unterwegs, aber ohne einen einzigen Biss. Es ist aber auch noch sehr viel Kraut da gewesen.


----------



## Papamopps (27. Dezember 2018)

Na zum Glück befindet sich so ein Teil bereits bei einem Anfänger in der Köderbox.... (ok, Süßwasseranfänger) gester hat er mir noch nix eingebracht. Heute versuche ich es nochmal...aber der Rhein hat echt viel Wasser. Da sind die Buhnenfelder futsch.


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2018)

Heut kam Nachschub aus Fernost
Vor einer Woche bestellt





Wenn ich nur ans Wasser käme


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. Dezember 2018)

Schickes Teil... Fängt bestimmt gut (im Sommer )


----------



## trawar (30. Dezember 2018)

Heute wollten nicht mal Forellen im Fopu auf die dinger beissen, statt dessen ging nur Dropshot mit Seitenarm in Zeitlupe geführt.


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Januar 2019)

Nachdem ich jetzt mehr über diese Art kukö gelesen habe musste ich mir die Dinger mal in natura ansehen. 
Naja,nur beim gucken blieb es dann nicht ganz. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Also mal eben ab ans Wasser und mal sehen wie sie sich so machen .
Die Wurfweite ist klasse. 
Einfach einleiern,jiggen, twitchen, gefällt mir. 
Auch bei ganz langsamer Führung arbeitet der Köder prima. 

Krönung wäre jetzt noch ein Fisch gewesen aber dann halt beim nächsten mal.


----------



## trawar (2. Januar 2019)

Willkommen im Club


----------



## Inni (2. Januar 2019)

Hab mir ein 30g geholt, werde den mal auf Dorsch probieren


----------



## Papamopps (2. Januar 2019)

Ja, meine kann ich auch ganz langsam einleiern oder sogar faulenzen.
Aber kein Fisch bisher.


----------



## Lümmy (2. Januar 2019)

Inni schrieb:


> Hab mir ein 30g geholt, werde den mal auf Dorsch probieren



Hab ich gerade letzte Woche getestet. Die Dorsche waren generell zickig den Tag. 4 Stück konnte ich landen, aber nur auf Snaps. Gummi und die jig spinner ( spinmad) haben sie ignoriert... versuchen werde ich es aber wieder


----------



## jkc (8. Januar 2019)

Moin, mein Vorrat an China-Flitzern ist nun auch vollständig.
Linke Reihe erscheint mir überraschend wertig. Kleinteile scheinen richtig gut zu sein, waren aber noch nicht im Wasser.
Mittlere Reihe habe ich schon gefischt, Drillinge und vor allem Sprengringe sind nicht so der Knaller. Lauf ist ok, jedoch brechen die Köder beim Jiggen zur Seite aus, Faulenzen und Leihern funz aber einwandfrei. 
Rechte Reihe sind 2 ASP und ein Profiblinker aus meinem Bestand.
Gewichte stimmen überwiegend nur die kleineren China-Köder sind alle etwa 1g zu leicht.






Könnte also losgehen, müsste nur noch wissen wo die Barsche stecken.

Grüße JK


----------



## trawar (8. Januar 2019)

Ich werde mein Glück mit dem Belly am Sonntag versuchen, mal sehen ob die in Tiefen 10m+ zu finden sind.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Januar 2019)

Sehr schike Sammlung @jkc 
Legt mal los Männers! Jetzt ist der Winter ja voll da und ich will hier Barsche sehen


----------



## trawar (10. Januar 2019)

Man man man habt ihr mal die Wetter prognose für das kommende WE gesehen, da ist an Angeln ja gar nicht zu denken und dafür kann man aber zur Messe.
Trotzdem die Zeit mit dem Thema Angeln verbringen, so mag ich das


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Januar 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Sehr schike Sammlung @jkc
> Legt mal los Männers! Jetzt ist der Winter ja voll da und ich will hier Barsche sehen



Ick darf ja nicht. Ich wurde ja gemobbt ...


----------



## Spaßfischer (10. Januar 2019)

Hat es denn mit Popodüse geklappt?


----------



## trawar (16. Januar 2019)

Ich werde mein Glück am Sonntag am Veluwemeer noch mal herausfordern!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. Januar 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Glück am Sonntag am Veluwemeer noch mal herausfordern!



Petri. Viel Glück!

Preise hab ich übrigens schon! Legt los Leute!!!!


----------



## hanzz (16. Januar 2019)

In 2 Wochen kann ich auch wieder loslegen
Nachschub ist bereits eingetroffen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (16. Januar 2019)

Klasse.
Die rechts sind von STORM, oder? Die links kenn ich noch gar nicht!


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Januar 2019)

Die rechts sind wahrscheinlich aus China.


----------



## hanzz (16. Januar 2019)

Alle aus China.
Haken und Sprengringe von guter Qualität. 
Da kann man nicht meckern. 
Ich denke, die größeren werden mir auch nette Rapfen bescheren.


----------



## Papamopps (20. Januar 2019)

Kennt jemand sowas ?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Januar 2019)

Ich nicht. Seh ich zum ersten Mal. Sieht aber auch gut aus!


----------



## hanzz (25. Januar 2019)

So. Sammlung erst mal komplett durch die letzte Lieferung. Nächsten Freitag geht's an Hafeneinfahrten


----------



## Spaßfischer (25. Januar 2019)

Ich musste meinen edersee Ausflug diese Woche leider absagen, zuviele kranke Kinder  mein Hausgewässer ist dick zugefroren  da kann ich nur warten warten warten ... Allen die ans Wasser kommen viel Petri, ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Fänge


----------



## Papamopps (25. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> So. Sammlung erst mal komplett durch die letzte Lieferung. Nächsten Freitag geht's an Hafeneinfahrten
> Anhang anzeigen 319236



Hat da jemand bei Joom bestellt?


----------



## hanzz (25. Januar 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Hat da jemand bei Joom bestellt?


Bei Ali


----------



## trawar (21. Februar 2019)

Ich bin Samstag und Sonntag wieder unterwegs und diesmal werde ich auch die Spin-Mads mitnehmen, bei dem langsam wieder Wärmer werdenden Wetter, sollten die Fische vielleicht auch aktiver werden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Februar 2019)

Pahhhh - is ja fast schon kein Winter mehr


----------



## trawar (21. Februar 2019)

So lange ich morgens noch Kratzen muss ist für mich Winter!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. Februar 2019)

Offiziell ist am 20. März 2019, 22:58 Frühlingsanfang!
Speziell das mit der Uhrzeit fasziniert mich irgendwie... Gute Sache ;-)


----------



## trawar (22. Februar 2019)

Ja also bis dahin zuppel ich den einen oder anderen Barsch, versprochen.


----------



## Spaßfischer (21. März 2019)

Da wir ja nun offiziell Frühling haben, muss ich gestehen, dass Christian recht behalten hat... Der Jigspinner ist kein Winterköder. Mich würde mal interessieren  wie es bei euch war, seid ihr los gewesen und habt es versucht? Gab es Bisse? Und was passiert mit den Ködern die Christian besorgt hat ;-)

Ich bin aus familiären Gründen leider nicht wie gewünscht los gekommen. Die male die ich los war ca 4x hab ich es immer eine zeit lang versucht  aber ich muss gestehen, bin dann immer wieder auf Gummifisch gewechselt und das gab Erfolg. Bisse gab es keine auf Jigspinner  Ich würde mich freuen von euch zu hören  wie es bei euch war und mich würde auch interessieren, ob es Christian auch versucht hat.
Grüße Spaßfischer

PS: wäre für mehr solcher challenges hier im Board  macht Spaß


----------



## hanzz (21. März 2019)

Moin.
Hab es auch immer mal wieder für ne Stunde am Rhein probiert. Aber leider auch nichts.
Aber auch auf Gummi oder Wobbler hab ich dabei nix gefangen.
Immerhin haben viele jetzt durch die Challenge ein paar Köder mehr in der Box 


Die Idee mit den Challenges find ich auch gut.
Irgendwie müssen die Köder ja noch an den Mann gebracht werden


----------



## Christian.Siegler (21. März 2019)

Hey Leute... Ich habe es natürlich nicht damit versucht! Ist doch klar! Schließlich sind das ja auch Sommerköder 
Die Köder verlosen wir natürlich trotzdem.
Aber in einer neuen Challange:
Wer hier zuerst einen 40er Barsch auf nen Jigspinner fängt (und hier ein Bild davon einstellt), bekommt die Teile!
Also, auf geht's!


----------



## jkc (21. März 2019)

Nunja. In einem guten Jahr habe ich von Neujahr bis jetzt etwa 40 40+ Barsche. Diese Saison sind es glaube ich 2 bis 3 im gleichen Zeitraum. Soll heißen ich war mehr damit beschäftigt die Fische nicht zu finden als sie zu beangeln. Ich bin mit den Dingern noch nicht durch.

Grüße JK


----------



## trawar (21. März 2019)

Ich habe die immer wieder mal im Winter probiert aber leider ging da garnichts drauf.
Das sind wirklich Sommerköder, da ballert dir ein Barsch nach dem anderen drauf und wenn du Pesch hast sind auch noch halb starke Hechte dabei. 
Im Sommer habe ich zum Teil nur eine kleine Meiho 820ND Box dabei, da passen ja verdammt viele von den dingern rein. Man kann mit den dingern super suchen und das finden dauert nicht all zu lange. 

Das beste ist man muss den dingern nicht mal Vertrauen.


----------

